
This is my draft of first shot at romantic sci-fi. Just 10 min read - kaushik_
https://medium.com/@kaushik.varanasi1/point-blank-a-romantic-sci-fi-19a98ccf791e
======
kaushik_
This is still a draft. I need some reviews on how the plot is and where I can
improve. Thanks in advance!

------
zubairq
Not bad but was hard to get into as the ordering seemed off. I think start
with something provocative to get the readers attention as the first sentence
which will force them to read to the end

~~~
kaushik_
Yes, that part worried me a bit too. Nevertheless I published the article
after making a few more changes and clearing up the plot better. You can find
it here [https://medium.com/@kaushik.varanasi1/point-blank-a-
romantic...](https://medium.com/@kaushik.varanasi1/point-blank-a-romantic-sci-
fi-19a98ccf791e)

